# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Question: Level 40 Druid feral gear?

## elwhisky

Hey, I'm about to hit level 40 on my druid and wuz wonderin if anyone knows good weaps/gear for level 40 feral druids? thnx

----------


## Azazael

Get one of these. It served me well on my druid.

http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.ht...ive;witem=8345

----------


## EliMob441

In Rfd A boss drops 40 blue shoulder which is goodthere is a 37mace, a boss in ulda drops a good staff

----------


## NIkjon

i currently play my druid (lvl 45) and i dont think you should get the wolfshead helm if your pure feral. Yeah, i know its good to be able to charge directly when you pop in bear but i think you should get some decent green head like of teh monkey or something until you hit 43-44 and can go zf because there you'll find an awesome head that looks just like wolfshead but is like 10 times better.
And for shoulders and weap i go for warden staff (lvl 43,i know its kinda expensive) but you should get mograines might from sm cath and Fleshhide (lvl 38 RFD shoulders)

----------


## BlaBlubl

yeah i think so

----------


## ncw

sry i dont know of any  :Frown:

----------

